# Yes or No? American K9 Country



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes. If you don't want to train with Celeste Meade then I will gladly switch homes with you so I can! I've been to her seminars and have had a private lesson with her. I've even looked into traveling up to NH for a few days to get to her advanced camps she has up there (I'd be coming from Louisiana).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Uhhh, yeah, go if you can.
And I will sit home and cry out of jealousy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I recently attended one of her seminars and based on my experience would train with her if I had the opportunity. Unfortunately I don't since I'm in CA.

My experience was that she was very upbeat and positive. I'm a newbie handler and I was able to incorporate the techniques she demonstrated into our training.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

From what I've heard...she has changed A LOT since wayyy back then. I think she is more clicker based now. Which I don't see the reason for a clicker...why not just use verbal praise? It's easier and faster to say. =] 

Clicker training was invented because someone figured out how to make money off of dogs....


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Attended one of her seminars up here...GREAT! You are lucky if you have the chance to train with her. I'd jump at the chance!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> From what I've heard...she has changed A LOT since wayyy back then. I think she is more clicker based now. Which I don't see the reason for a clicker...why not just use verbal praise? It's easier and faster to say. =]
> 
> Clicker training was invented because someone figured out how to make money off of dogs....


If you're ever interested, look into the science behind clicker training. Studies have shown that a clicker is more salient than a verbal marker b/c it's processed in a different part of the brain. It's also way more consistent than a verbal marker -- i.e., the click sounds the same EVERY TIME you do it vs. using, for example, the word "yes" that sounds different depending on your pitch and inflection.

As an experiment, you should try one day teaching Maddie a trick using the clicker as your marker and try another similar trick using a verbal marker. See what you think the difference is. It became very "real" for me when I messed around with the clicker and a silly trick with my Whippet. To this day, it's STILL the behavior she falls back on if she's not sure what I'm asking of her... and I taught the trick 7 years ago and we don't often practice!!

I don't use the clicker for everthing, but when used correctly, boy can it be powerful!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I also use a clicker for some things. Mostly when timing is important because it's a very brief movement I'm trying to capture. I can click faster than I can say my marker word "yes." I quickly move to a verbal once the dog understands exactly which moment it is I'm marking.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Celeste worked with me @ Terri Arnold Camps*

Many years ago. She is a nice woman and an excellent trainer. I also heard her training facility is second to none. I watched one of her 200's at the All Star. If your serious about competetive obedience she would be a great resource. I used to drive 3 hours each way to go see Terri for lessons. I went once a month. Why not give her a call, go see her and explain your goals and see if she can help you. Once a month would give you time to work on stuff before your next lesson. You mentioned your getting ready for open. Celeste can help you and Tally work towards your goals.


----------

